# Juvi Tarpon Found



## flynut (Sep 7, 2015)

Cool video!!! Thanks


----------



## TylertheTrout2 (Apr 21, 2016)

Yea but...where the snake boots at?? ..and the Glock?!?!?


----------



## tractortitan (Oct 21, 2020)

TylertheTrout2 said:


> Yea but...where the snake boots at?? ..and the Glock?!?!?


Hahahhahahaaaaa. Glock always on board.


----------



## Codeman120992 (Nov 27, 2021)

I’ve found that julie tarpon can be found in almost any kind of brackish water. Even the smallest canals where you would least expect.


----------



## tractortitan (Oct 21, 2020)

They are a blast when they eat


----------

